# Maingano, yellow labs, & acei?



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

So I currently have a mixed mbuna tank with many hybrids. Where I am located in Mexico, practicly every Lfs has all hybrid mystery tanks. So this is mostly trial and error until we finally get good mix for the kids and I to enjoy. I have a few labs which are great, bo problems. 3 maingano, none of which are overly aggressive aside from a short chase here or there. Waiting till they grow to sex, but one confirmed holding female. I was able to find some (mostly) acei and I really like them and hope they will be permanent. So I do have 2 blue zebras and they seem to be absolute terrors to all the fish. I already dumped my red zebras due to aggression problems. I am thinking these blue ones will need to go as well. Also a couple mystery hybrids are bullying the new acei. My acei are scared stiff behind the filters and at the top... Only the labs and maingano (usually) seem to be leaving them be. I like that color combo (maingano, labs, acei) and am wondering if that sounds suitable? And maybe a couple mystery mbuna that decide to behave? I have a couple possible salousi mixes who are mellow.

Thanks!


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

can you tell us what your tanks dimensions are? if you have a big tank you should be able to keep (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos-maingano) with your (electric yellow) and (acei). Assuming you have a good size tank i would bump up your numbers to go with 1 male and 5 to 6 females with each species. If you have 2 blue Metriaclima estherae they are both males, it is also possible you have 2 metriclima callainos. May not be a bad idea to rehome the blue zebras and the hybrids.


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

I took one of the blue zebras out or I would have had several deaths last night. He or she has always been a bully but really went to town with all five newbies. The one I left in seems to pester less. I took out the two obvious hybrids, one of which was trying to kill both acei and the other just because I want to replace him with another acei. Once I did this, the hunted newbies came out of hiding, unclamped their fins and finally ate.

My tank is your standard 55 gal. 48" long I believe. Tons of rock.

My current stock is a work in progress:
3 maingano (may go up to 4-5)
4 labs (may go up to 6)
3 acei ( may go up to 5-6)
1 probable demansoni ( may not keep? Or may get a few more?)
1 blue zebra (iffy)
1 OB zebra (iffy)

Hope that helps!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 55G may be marginal for acei (big) and maingano (aggressive), but if they are the only fish you can get then I'd choose between the acei and maingano to combine with the labs and just do 2 species.

1m:7f on the maingano, and ratio is important. So the acei might be easier...they are more forgiving if your ratio is off but shoot for 1m:4f.


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

I was really hoping for a little more diversity than just two species. I get it though. I do think I found some Rusty cichlids (need to go back and verify). Do you think Acei, Rustys, and Labs would be more compatible? I would get rid of everything else and just have those three groups, perhaps 5-7 of each?


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

Forgot to add at the Acei is my sons favorite so definitely want to try to keep those.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Manzana said:


> I was really hoping for a little more diversity than just two species. I get it though. I do think I found some Rusty cichlids (need to go back and verify). Do you think Acei, Rustys, and Labs would be more compatible? I would get rid of everything else and just have those three groups, perhaps 5-7 of each?


i don't see why that wouldn't work (5 acei) (7 electric yellow) (7 rusty) be fine.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Acei, Yellow-Labs and Rusties will do great together. I would keep the number of Acei to maybe 4 or less,..and go with around 8 each on the Labs and Rusties. The Acei, as they get bigger may make your tank seem crowded if you have too many of them,..as they are very active and in constant motion.


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay, I just picked up 7 of these guys. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe these are at least mostly Rusties? I would expect they arent pure, but Im really hoping for mostly. Keep in mind they are quite stressed here and come from very poor conditions.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i think they look good comparing your rusty to mine, once they settle in they should color out for you a bit more. i started off with 6 and my dominate male killed off the other males then he bred the females so now i have 7, rusties are more aggressive than people on these boards make them out to be at times.


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

Hard to tell in the store. All fish are mixed, all one price, no labels, and no English speaking employees


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Manzana said:


> Hard to tell in the store. All fish are mixed, all one price, no labels, and no English speaking employees


wait a week or 2 and then post some pics should know more at that time.


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

Update as it's been two weeks.  All the fish are healthy and together now in the main tank. The rusties I am positive all came with bloat. One died immediately, very bloated belly and sat on bottom for about an hour until dead, all the others had long wisps of white/clear poop and all were spitting food. Treated with epsom salt directly in their food and water. All remaining six got over it and are now eating great and pooping normal. I'm 99% sure these juvy rusties are "pure". Hopefully I lucked out. :thumb:

Here's a video from today:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh1k1S2 ... zek5kUa8Ow


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your vid is listed as private


----------



## Manzana (Jul 13, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Your vid is listed as private


My apologies, it should be fixed now.


----------

